# Petco Custom Tank



## baubie12 (Mar 25, 2010)

Anyone here have any experience with custom/build-to-order tanks from Petco. I am interested in a 125 + gallon tank for a pygo shoal. Petco intrigued me because they offer "white glove" delivery service which obviates the need to find extra people to help me move such a large tank. Anybody have any experience with any other custom/build-to-order companies that also offer installation?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i was just in the process of hunting down a tank and came across this option as well. i spoke to the people at petco and they say it is as stated just pick what you want and they will deliver it. i doubt very highly the tank is custom because i am sure petco has their own tank manufacture much like petsmart has their own brand as well. if the price is something your happy with i say its worth a try. look at petsmart im sure they have the same tank in stock at some stores so you get a idea of what you will be ordering. none of the petcos i ever saw keep a tank that large in stock but the occasional petsmart does per their webpage as well.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

baubie12 said:


> Anybody have any experience with any other custom/build-to-order companies that also offer installation?


Glasscages.com

Some people on here have said negative things but I had a custom 5' 125g ordered almost 4 years ago and no problems to this day. Seals are good, quality build. The only down side in my opinion is that they deliver in bulk to an area NEAR you. They delivered to place about 20 miles from me. They put it right in my truck, but I had me and a dolly for a 200 lb+ aquarium, but it wasnt too much of a hassle. Tank was decently priced also.

Edit: and the warranty is a bit weak; guaranteed 90 days no leak. But like I said, I had no problem.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

support your local fish store stay away from petsmart and petco killing the old school fish stores putting alot of lfs out of business


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

i find craigslist the best place to find aquariums. you can usually pick up an entire set-up at a pretty good price. you could save yourself a lot of $$, get one off craigslist and enlist the help of a friend w/ a truck, if you don't mind a used set up.


----------

